# Squirrel Trapping



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

For nuisance squirrel, are there any restrictions on when and where you can't trap them? I live inside the city limits.... Any help would be nice there are TONS of squirrels around so it would be nice to get rid of some of them.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Pellet gun....shoot them right behind the ear quartering away.......O yeah I don't think I have heard of a squirrel that isn't a nuisance squirrel....Mack


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

can i trap them though? what type of traps are allowed for this?


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Have a meal trap.....O I mean have a heart trap (live trap).......Mack


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

what kinda bait should i use


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Google is your friend....here ya go... http://unexco.com/gallery/baittrap.html


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Peanut butter on a cracker..or plastic spoon..or whatever.


----------



## baf75 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have good luck using just bird seed or cracked corn or some walnuts broken up. They are usually not too trap shy.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

check out my please help thread. also no restrictions on trapping them that I could find, I looked


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Restrictions are on reloacating them. No reloaction allowed. Im not sure about the "no restrictions on trapping" unless you are talking RED squirrels.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The only squirrel that is legal to trap in Michigan is the red squirrel. Red squirrels are the unprotected list which you should be able to find on the bottom of the page in the game law booklet at the bottom of the page. all game animals that are not classed as furbearers are illegal to trap.

My one son trapped a lot of them every winter and sold the hides.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

even for nuisance control??? this http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=267393 thread shows the guy trapped fox squirrel...i'm confused


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

The regs are confusing.(Big surprise!) 

The unprotected list says that those critters may be taken at any time with a valid *hunting* license.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

hplayer13 said:


> even for nuisance control??? this http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=267393 thread shows the guy trapped fox squirrel...i'm confused


Legally in order to do nuisence control you have to be licenced by the DNR.

In my last post "My one son trapped a lot of them every winter and sold the hides." I was talking about him trapping and selling red Squirrels.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got a squirrel sized live trap for Christmas so I am very interested in this thread. I haven't seen any conclusive evidence that you can't trap fox or gray squirrels, but I guess the right thing to do would be to go to the CWO and see what it says. I was definitely planning on catching some squirrel but I think I'll hold off til I know the law better on that.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Pg.28 of the hunting/trapping guide under "additional hunting rules"


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Ill call my local CO tomorrow There has to be something I can do, where I live I cant shoot them. so Ill post tomorrow with my findings


----------

